
CIA possibly uses geofencing to restrict missiles given to allies - hcrisp
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-missiles/cia-devised-way-to-restrict-missiles-given-to-allies-researcher-says-idUSKBN1YY1BF
======
HenryKissinger
TLDR: To restrict the effectiveness of MANPADS accidentally falling into the
hands of extremists, they have developed geofencing technology that prevents
said MANPADS from being used outside of a specified geographical area.

~~~
hcrisp
Deployment unknown but documents date from the time when such weapons were
deployed in Syria.

